# HDR / Dolby Vision / Dolby Atmos on Edge



## bjstick (Jan 30, 2018)

Is there any content that can actually utilize these features on the TiVo Edge? Netflix, Amazon Video, YouTube, etc?


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

bjstick said:


> Is there any content that can actually utilize these features on the TiVo Edge? Netflix, Amazon Video, YouTube, etc?


HDR yes. Dolby Vision don't think so


----------



## KevTech (Apr 15, 2014)

Netflix has Dolby Vision and I use it all the time as my TV apps support it.










Can I stream Netflix in Dolby Vision or HDR10?


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

KevTech said:


> Netflix has Dolby Vision and I use it all the time as my TV apps support it.
> 
> View attachment 43817
> 
> ...


I was referring to the app on the edge not Netflix in general


----------



## bjstick (Jan 30, 2018)

I'm not asking if any HDR/Dolby Vision/Dolby Atmos content exists. I'm asking if the TiVo Edge is able to play any. For example, does the Netflix app on the Edge support these technologies like on other platforms? How about Amazon Video? How about YouTube? If the Edge is simply "certified" but doesn't actually have any content to take advantage it's not worth purchasing. If I'll no longer need to rely on the LG TV apps, however, that makes the value proposition higher.


----------



## Gary Warner (Oct 14, 2019)

bjstick said:


> I'm not asking if any HDR/Dolby Vision/Dolby Atmos content exists. I'm asking if the TiVo Edge is able to play any. For example, does the Netflix app on the Edge support these technologies like on other platforms? How about Amazon Video? How about YouTube? If the Edge is simply "certified" but doesn't actually have any content to take advantage it's not worth purchasing. If I'll no longer need to rely on the LG TV apps, however, that makes the value proposition higher.


Yes, Dolby Vision and Atmos works with the Edge Netflix app. Unfortunately I can not get the Amazon Prime app to display 4k content. works okay for HD content.


----------



## bodosom (Apr 28, 2002)

bjstick said:


> I'm asking if the TiVo Edge is able to play any. For example, does the Netflix app on the Edge support these technologies like on other platforms?


DoVi movies on Netflix don't have a DoVi badge on the EDGE they say HDR. [edit:Sorry, I was on the wrong port] Atmos badged movies play as Dolby Digital+ (E-AC-3). I used _Lost In Space_ since it's DoVi + Atmos [...] However as I said it plays in DD+ [..]

It's as if the TiVo EDGE designers are completely unaware of what other companies have learned in the last two years.

[edit away local issues]


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 3, 2009)

bodosom said:


> DoVi movies on Netflix don't have a DoVi badge on the EDGE they say HDR. Atmos badged movies play as Dolby Digital+ (E-AC-3). I used _Lost In Space_ since it's DoVi + Atmos -- on the EDGE it does say HDR + Atmos. However as I said it plays in DD+ and since all output is forced to HDR-10 you can't know if you're getting an HDR asset from Netflix.
> 
> It's as if the TiVo EDGE designers are completely unaware of what other companies have learned in the last two years.


As comment 6 mentioned, if you tv support Dolby Vision sink, I.e. not a Sony, then Netflix on the edge should present Dolby Vision on the titles available in it.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

bodosom said:


> DoVi movies on Netflix don't have a DoVi badge on the EDGE they say HDR. Atmos badged movies play as Dolby Digital+ (E-AC-3). I used _Lost In Space_ since it's DoVi + Atmos -- on the EDGE it does say HDR + Atmos. However as I said it plays in DD+ and since all output is forced to HDR-10 you can't know if you're getting an HDR asset from Netflix.
> 
> It's as if the TiVo EDGE designers are completely unaware of what other companies have learned in the last two years.


They should have the DV badge. If they don't then you have a separate issue


----------



## bodosom (Apr 28, 2002)

compnurd said:


> They should have the DV badge. If they don't then you have a separate issue


Indeed I did. Is Atmos working for everyone?


----------



## ShervinF (Oct 21, 2019)

Atmos works for me. I have a sony TV, so I can't get DV, but do get HDR.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

ShervinF said:


> Atmos works for me. I have a sony TV, so I can't get DV, but do get HDR.


The only app it will work in right now anyway is Netflix


----------

